# Sinbad and The Ghost



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

When are we going to get these? It's almost 2010!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe in 2011.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I have no faith that we will EVER see these kits materialize on store shelves. The build-up of the Ghost was premiered at Wonderfest THREE YEARS AGO. Iam glad that we got the Nosferatu kit, but I don't count on the Ghost or Sinbad until they are in front of me.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wasn't there a thread on this whole thing just a while ago? Can't recall all the details, but I thought things were looking .... hopeful.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I've seen photos of the final test shots of Sinbad. I don't know if production has begun, but it should soon. I know "the Ghost is getting close" has been stated way too many times this year, so I won't say it again.

These kits will appear. Lots of money has already been shelled out to pay for them, and to back off now would mean flushing it all.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

What has me curious is how Nosferatu seemed to get out with so (apparently) little problem. It struck me as a virtually glitch-free production. So the question is, What's happened between Nosferatu's production/distribution/whatever and that which is plaguing Sinbad and the Ghost? 

I only wish Monarch the very best of luck. I am hopeful, and will be thankful whenever it is these models become available.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Nosferatu wasn't glitch-free. Much of that production effort happened before anyone even knew Monarch was coming. I did my first blog interview with Scott around Christmas 2006 and the kit was still almost a year away from hobby shops.

No doubt, though, the Ghost has been a much more frustrating production.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Todds right, the Nosferatu kit took a long while, its just that very few knew it was comming. I think we will see sinbad soon, maybe withen months, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Scott is a one person doing this venture - I think the kits will be out soon. I Appreciate what he is doing - Kits that have not been done in styrene at all.

I also have plenty of projects to work on in the mean time. I don't care how long it takes - They are great sculpts, too.

Gerry-Lynn

Oh yea - I have some plans for the ghost; with another new kit that has been out - to make a little diorama.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Didn't Nosferatu take 2 years to come out?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well the fact that we are still complaining about these kits not being out yet means that we still want them badly.Bitching about this is not always a negative thing.It's somewhat comforting for the manufacturer to know that somebody more than ever,very much want to get there hands on them.It's when people don't even mention it that it can be alarming for everyone concerned.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a funny feeling that it won't be long now :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott is just waiting for the instruction sheets then production will start right away.Forgot to ask about the Ghost.We mite see the Gorgo go into production by Spring.Scott`s frustrated too people.The hold up appears to be with the crew over seas with production.Scott is a great guy.It`s tough to babysit people in another country.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Another reason why these companies need to bite the bullet and QUIT MAKING THINGS IN CHINA!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

DinoMike said:


> Another reason why these companies need to bite the bullet and QUIT MAKING THINGS IN CHINA!


I wouldn't mind actually paying about 20% more to buy it if it was made in the US. However for Scott I think it may be more of a problem with the communications back and forth rather than the implementation itself. Just conjecturing but if the overseas factory has the capacity they certainly have the labor force. So probably much time is spent with the back and forth that would not be near as much of a problem if you could visit the factory in person. It would be nice though to see "Made in the US" on stuff like this again.

But it does sound hopeful that we will see Sinbad and maybe the Ghost in the not too distant future. He had some neat stuff on display at Wonderfest and I personally am hoping he gets the Fly into production. As others have said though, I have a huge stack of models in my workshop and won't have any trouble finding something else to build in the meantime, like the original Prisoner, etc. In fact I have an Aurora/Revell Superman and Moebius Frankenstein on the bench at the moment. The hard part is which model to pull off the shelf next when those are done!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

rkoenn said:


> I wouldn't mind actually paying about 20% more to buy it if it was made in the US.


If the cost difference were that low, we would actually see more of this stuff done here.
But just guessing, I think they would probably have to charge at least double for the ktis to be produced here. Probably even more than that.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

DinoMike said:


> Another reason why these companies need to bite the bullet and QUIT MAKING THINGS IN CHINA!


Probably done alot cheaper there.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I wouldn't mind actually paying about 20% more to buy it if it was made in the US. However for Scott I think it may be more of a problem with the communications back and forth rather than the implementation itself. Just conjecturing but if the overseas factory has the capacity they certainly have the labor force. So probably much time is spent with the back and forth that would not be near as much of a problem if you could visit the factory in person. It would be nice though to see "Made in the US" on stuff like this again.
> 
> But it does sound hopeful that we will see Sinbad and maybe the Ghost in the not too distant future. He had some neat stuff on display at Wonderfest and I personally am hoping he gets the Fly into production. As others have said though, I have a huge stack of models in my workshop and won't have any trouble finding something else to build in the meantime, like the original Prisoner, etc. In fact I have an Aurora/Revell Superman and Moebius Frankenstein on the bench at the moment. The hard part is which model to pull off the shelf next when those are done!


You hit the nail on the head Buddy.It`s hard to split yourself in 2. I think once the smoke clears all parties will be happy.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

We've down this road before...Models made in the US are far more expensive than those made by our Chinese cousins. The economics of a billion-strong workforce that isn't (yet) accustomed to good working conditions and high salaries make China a less expensive place to have things manufactured. This will change, however, as they become accustomed to having nice homes, automobiles, and better working conditions. 

I beleive Lindbergh is currently making their kits in the US, but keep in mind that they are using old molds, and buildings and machines that they already owned for years. Thus, their costs are relatively small.

Larry


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

A year or so ago, I heard an interesting NPR program that included a call-in from the owner of Glencoe. He said his kits are made in the United States, which of course makes him a rare thing in the world of plastic modeling. At some point, he had investigated the possibility of Wal-Mart stocking his models. Wal-Mart, being the king/dictator of retail, tells suppliers how much it's willing to pay, and that price can be substantially below the wholesale prices others have to pay.

In Glencoe's case, Wal-Mart set a price that was actually less than what it cost the company to have the kits made. So, no Glencoe in Wal-Mart.

I'd love to see production return to North America. However, Chinese factories aren't so appealing to companies just because they're cheap. Chinese factories also do good work. I agree, though, this won't last forever. The Chinese economy will change as it grows stronger, just as the Japanese economy did before it. Remember 35 years ago when people made fun of "made in Japan"?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

At the risk of being political in this discussion, does anyone remember NAFT or GAT. These laws abolished the tariff on products imported into the USA. Thats why the cost is substantially less.


----------



## robtm04 (Nov 20, 2009)

I talked to Scott and it looks like feb is win they will be out.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Isn't Monarch a Canadian Company?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Isn't Monarch a Canadian Company?


Yes, but Scott has all his molding and casting done in China.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

February for Sinbad and the Ghost?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

NW Monster said:


> February for Sinbad and the Ghost?


Wow if they are to be released in Feburary that means that they are already done and on a ship from China as we speak
Mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Feb of what year?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Didnt I also Hear that monarch was supposed to repop the MOM jekyll and Hyde kits?? I think Culttvman or someone else mentioned that they saw test shots at a show or something like that??


Z


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Monarch plans repops of the Canadian version of the Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde kits. I have test shots of them, they're neat.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sweet i want 2 of those !!!!!! Maybe a Dracula too ?



Robert


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I need to find a Nosferatu


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Long-box glow versions aren't hard to find. I've got my last one on eBay right now but I doubt it will last much longer.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Nosferatu is the closest thing to an Aurora I've ever seen in my life!! If I didn't know better I'd say it IS Aurora!!
I just know the next Monarch releases are gonna be more than worth the wait....

Chris.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree Chris - It is well worth the wait in deed! I think Scott is doing fine with his Model Company... This is something that he does not have to do... But enjoys building, and sharing what his interest are - I'm just appreciative of him giving us builders some models that have not been done in styrene before.

Gerry-Lynn


----------

